# Broken tail feathers and a question



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

We've been putting DeeDee outside in his travel cage during the day when the weather is pretty so he can enjoy the sunshine. He loves being out there, but he has broken off about half of his tail feathers on the cage side. Since they're broken off, and we haven't pulled the pins, I guess we'll have to wait until he moults again to have him with a full set of tail feathers. Poor baby. He looks like someone took a bite out of his tail!

Hubby just bought him a BIG cage for an outside cage. It's about 6' by 6', but he has to make some changes to it, and I want to clean and disinfect it really well before we use it. Hopefully that will solve the problem. I do worry a little about just how I'll get him OUT to that cage and back inside, though. I'm scared the transfer would make it too easy for him to escape. Maybe I can use his PGWear to take him to and from. Any suggestions?

Also, hubby wanted me to ask if cheese is bad for doves. I told him I thought it was, but that I'd ask. DeeDee climbs all over him when he is making himself cheese and crackers, and he fed him a little once, and DeeDee loooooves it!!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You can cut the feathers at the broken point and pull them out in about two weeks. That will insure they are fully dried (if there not already). You can also blow into the area where the feather is and see how dried the feather looks and if there is blood in staff. The feathers will grow back within weeks after removed.

As for transferring, you need to learn how to grab your dove. There are two different ways. One is to grab closer to the back half. But you can hold the whole bird. Just light pressure. Or you can grab the feet with you pointer finger and middle finger and pick it up from the lower half. Easier with pigeons but also works with doves. Then press the bird against your somatic area.

The piji wear would be fine too, even jesses (leg wraps). Just be careful with any method… do what your bird is comfortable with and what your comfortable doing. My bird is most comfortable being transported on my shoulder or open hand. That's part of my training and also a risk in some people's eye.

No dairy for pigeons or doves. It is not needed and can cause harm given the right amount. Just stick with seeds, grain and water.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

What is the best way to pull out the pins? I'm really afraid we might hurt him.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well wait till they are fully dried and then you have to grab the bird hold the base of the tail and wiggle them out. They have no feeling of the feather at that point. When dried it really just sitting In a little pocket waiting to be pushed out. You don't have to if you feel uncomfortable, just may take till fall. It can vary.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is the point in pulling the "pins".. don't they molt out ?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Eventually, I had a bird that when I got him had clipped wings from getting messed up in a cage. It took well over two months I believe till someone came over and said just pull them out. They may sit there if the bird is not very active I think. Like I said, the feathers don't have to be pulled but I believe depending on the circumanstamces it can take months for them to moult in new ones if you leave the broken feathers there.


----------

